

Escape_utils - Faster string escaping routines for your ruby apps - brianmario
http://github.com/brianmario/escape_utils

======
cpg
That's pretty rad!

Github hiccuping on me. Some of the code is not showing in github e.g.
[http://github.com/brianmario/escape_utils/blob/master/lib/es...](http://github.com/brianmario/escape_utils/blob/master/lib/escape_utils/rack.rb)

Cloning works, tho.

~~~
brianmario
strange, I can't get to it either - hopefully it'll be working tomorrow after
they all sober up ;)

